# Writing thesis...can i get the dole?



## m.student (18 Apr 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am currently a Masters student and the term ends the middle of May. However, after this I will be writing my thesis until Sept 26th (the deadline!). Someone mentioned that I can apply to get the dole if i get a letter from the college saying that I'll be writing the thesis during the summer. They think this is because we will not have any classes or be in college, but we wont be able to work either cos we'll be writing the thesis. Does anyone know if this is true?

Thanks


----------



## z105 (18 Apr 2008)

You must be available for and seeking work to the best of my knowledge.

See www.welfare.ie


----------



## sandrat (18 Apr 2008)

you can only get the dole if you are looking for work and available for work. I worked full time between finishing my exams and submitting my thesis. It involved a serious amount of late nights and weekends working on thesis but I needed to pay the rent so I got a job. How have you been supporting yourself up until this stage of the course?


----------



## m.student (18 Apr 2008)

I've supported myself from money saved from working last summer and my parents helping me out a bit. i got a job for a couple of months during the year but gave it up due to the workload in college. i will probably move home and get a part time job if i cant get the dole.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Apr 2008)

The bottom line is that you must be available for and genuinely seeking FULL-TIME work to get the "dole". Put it like thius, if they ask you to take up a FAS course adn you can't because of your commitment to the thesis, then you ar enot entitled to claim JB/JA


----------



## Yeager (21 Apr 2008)

Get part time job you will be glad of the break from the thesis - in reality you will not be spending 12 hours per day at it. Its painful doing them during the summer months, the partime job will help you keep your sanity - believe me!


----------



## ibaraki (22 Apr 2008)

Hi M.student,

I was in the same situation. I went on the dole for a few months while writing my thesis. I was also applying for jobs during this time as well. Got a job just two weeks before submitting my thesis.

Working part-time and writing a thesis will mean it will take you longer to actually finish your thesis and then to get a 'proper' job. If you need a break from writing, just go out with friends or go for a walk!

The letter from your lecturer should state that you are 'finished all field/lab work (if applicable) and you are available for employment and... you can finish writing your thesis on a part-time basis'.

The chances of being called to do a FAS course is slim.

You will be paying tax for the next 30-40 years, so don't have any hang ups about getting the dole. Also, you're education will benefit the country in the long...

Apply for the dole asap but also start applying for jobs in youur area of expertise.  Goodluck!


----------



## sam h (22 Apr 2008)

Many moons ago I was in the same boat.  I applied and was means tested.  A person came to my house to do a means test & was rather nasty as my parents had a nice house - however due to illness my dad wasn't working.  I really needed to get a job while I was doing the thesis and was genuinely looking for work (over 50 letters sent off - but hard to get anything back in the 80's).  She begrudgingly said I qualified - luckily I got a job a few weeks later so I signed off.

As I say, times are different & haven't been on the "dole" since so i don't know what the rules are.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2008)

sam h said:


> A person came to my house to do a means test & was rather nasty as my parents had a nice house


 
Your parent's house, "nice" or otherwise, would have had nothing to do with your means test.



sam h said:


> She begrudgingly said I qualified


 
Why would she "begrudgingly" (!) say this when she was not deciding your claim, but investigating your means? She could not say whether you were qualified or not as this would be decided in the local office by a Deciding Officer.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Apr 2008)

Been there too. You only qualify for dole if you are actively seeking and available for work so I don't think you do qualify. However I know I personally couldn't have spent 8 or 10 hours a day, seven days a week, working on my thesis- it's quality that counts, not quantity. But everyone is different.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jun 2008)

Bit rash to generalise/extrapolate from a single encounter isn't it?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jun 2008)

uiop said:


> A bit rash to assume its' a single encounter isnt it ?


No - not when you said...


uiop said:


> I remember recently answering the phone on behalf of the applying relative (and it wasnt even me who was the welfare client) and getting a blast of rudeness and then when explaining that the applicant was not in right now but I could take a message it was followed by a curt 'what do you mean shes away where is she.' But nowhere in the conversation was there a 'please' or a 'thankyou.'


----------



## John Rambo (4 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Bit rash to generalise/extrapolate from a single encounter isn't it?


 
I have heard they're quite fair actually...and also heard some hilarious stories from mates in college who thought they could claim the dole. Imagine an inspector's response when they rock up to a mansion with an M3 and Range Rover outside. A lot of students try this!


----------

